# sad news of logger's death



## murphy4trees (May 8, 2005)

I just heard a really sad story from a friend of mine that hauls logs.
he told me that a lot of the loggers he hauls for work alone. 
He said the skidder this man owned didn't have a cab, and a limb must have sprung back at him, punctured his lung.
When he didn't come home that night, they went looking for him, found him 10' from the skidder curled up in a ball, with a cell phone in his hand. 
My frind said the signal is really bad up there. The man left 4 little children behind.. I almost cried hearing that.
My buddy said it really spooked him. He just kept walkin around looking at the logs, the way they were cut, and thinking this was the last thing this man did. He wouldn't haul 'em.
There are just so many ways to die in this business... That's why PPE and proper equipment are so important. I hope this story can serve to remind us all to work safe........ ALWAYS........ We owe it to our families


----------



## clearance (May 8, 2005)

Dan-that really sucks. Up here all equipment used in the bush (cats, hoes, yarders, skidders etc.) must have roll over protection (r.o.p.s.) and enclosed roll over protection (e.r.o.p.s.). This is to prevent operators getting crushed or jill-poked, even so, a guy was killed when he got out of his skidder to pull chokers, the brake failed and it rolled. A faller died here last week, one of those million to one, no one would ever see it coming deals, but the accident you describe was preventable and that machine should not have been working without a cab. Again, very sad these things always are.


----------



## vharrison2 (May 9, 2005)

Very sad.


----------

